# crayfish



## Ebaun (Sep 6, 2010)

i caught a crayfish crawdad whatever you call them down at the river today and i have him in a quarantine tank right now with some tap water with river water with distiled water and he is doing just fine! a stout little bugger!!! so ive decided if he lives ill give him the life of luxury in a tank of mine. so the question is will he do okay with other fish or do you think he will bring in some kind of nasty stuff? and if you have done it before how do i get his thumbs cut off?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

why would u want to cut off his pinchers? dont keep him with other fish he will kill them and eat them if he cathes them. he could also be carying nasty diseases. check your local laws and see if it is legal to even keep them and trust me you dont want to get caught keeping a protected species or anything like that. if you are going to keep him and with fish i suggest doing a natives only tank.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Revolution1221 said:


> why would u want to cut off his pinchers? dont keep him with other fish he will kill them and eat them if he cathes them. he could also be carying nasty diseases. check your local laws and see if it is legal to even keep them and trust me you dont want to get caught keeping a protected species or anything like that. if you are going to keep him and with fish i suggest doing a natives only tank.


x2, have two in my Native Tank as well.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I love crays, though yeah dont cut his thumbs off he will just regenerate them and you will shorten his life by making him waste energy and calcium etc regenerating them all the time. Also dont keep him with other fish, as they will likely either eat him or he will eat them.


----------



## Ebaun (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNLyO7tCgmQ

what kind of crayfish is this?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

idk anything about crayfish couldn't help you on that. i do know that guy knows absolutely nothing about fish tho. the bettas are in way to small of containers and should not be able to see eachother. he posted another video where he got rid of the bettas and put 2 discus and 2 angelfish and a random assortment of other fish that are far to large for a 10 gallon.... ehhhh some people.


----------



## Ebaun (Sep 6, 2010)

wow.... yeah pretty smart... discus fish shouldnt even be close to the same ph lvl 

think if the fish in the tank with him is big enough he wont snatch it up?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ebaun said:


> wow.... yeah pretty smart... discus fish shouldnt even be close to the same ph lvl
> 
> think if the fish in the tank with him is big enough he wont snatch it up?


yeah angels are also far to aggresive for them and discus are black water and they dont really like being around other fish. but yeah if the fish is to big he shouldn't be able to do anything but as stated before i would keep him with natives only. if you want a crayfish with large fish that aren't native i suggest getting large fish that wont eat or kill them and get a store bought cray fish like an electric blue.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Ebaun said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNLyO7tCgmQ
> 
> what kind of crayfish is this?



my guess is procambrius Vasquezae, but I could be wrong. Either way you should get a cave for him or he could become very agressive.

heres a good site if you want to identify what species he is; http://www.planetinverts.com/


----------

